
A coronavirus recession will mean more robots and fewer jobs - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/3/31/21200010/coronavirus-recession-automation-brookings-mark-muro
======
thefoxsaysfuuuu
This feels like nonsense to me. His argument seems to be that automation saves
money, and therefore in tighter financial times, businesses are incentivized
to leverage it.

This take seems to ignore the fact that businesses are always incentivized to
save money. The bottleneck to businesses automating everything is not economic
conditions. If corporations could cut staff in half via automation, they would
have done so already.

